# Fountain Pens



## arjudy (May 2, 2008)

Of all the different high end fountain pens which is your favorite to make or write with.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 2, 2008)

I voted other as my personal pen that I carry is a Little Havana.I like the size when closed and posted also the nib is more to my liking.


----------



## igran7 (May 2, 2008)

I voted full size Statesman as my favorite.  Fitted with one of Lou's nibs it writes as good or better than any pen I've written with, and is much classier looking than the gentleman's version.


----------



## ashaw (May 3, 2008)

Churchill
Apollo
Full size statesman


----------



## alamocdc (May 3, 2008)

I voted other as well. But my favorite "high end" FP is kitless. For kit pens, I'd have to say the newly dressed up El Grande (is it Cambridge?). I love the look of the Lotus, but prefer the feel of the El Grande. But that's just me.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 3, 2008)

Jr.Statesman. I also like the Jr.Statesman Rollerball. That's the pen I carry right now.


----------



## scotirish (May 5, 2008)

Churchill and Titan.[:I][:I][:I]


----------



## mitchm (May 7, 2008)

Statesman, agree with Joe. The cap also gives me something to play with during many hours of boring meetings!


----------

